# problemi vari (masterizzatore, portatile, X ecc)

## stefanonafets

Allora, inizio con qualcosa di facile.

-Come fare in modo che tutte le console abbiano abilitato da subito il Num Lock??

Poi

-Masterizzatore, brutta bestia... Allora, con cdfrcord -scanbus il mio device viene visto correttamente, ma in /dev nn esiste...

Come ovviare?

-Con cdrdao do il seguente comando: 

```
#cdrdao copy --source-device 1,1,0 --driver generic-mmc --device 1,0,0 --driver generic-mmc
```

Risposta di cdrdao:

```
1,1,0 ATAPI CD-ROM DRIVE-32X Rev: 323P

ERROR: No driver found for 'ATAPI CD-ROM DRIVE-32X', aviable drivers:

ecc...
```

Che posso fare? Il driver glie l'ho specificato... Sig...

Parliamo invece di X...

Ho seguito l'how-to per l'installazione di x e XF86Config l'ho fatto tramite programmino...

Risultato: 

```
Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit filed for driver 0 (...)

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 request (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Alla fine del topic aggiungerò il contenuto di XF86Config...

Poi, carico il modulo 'printer', attacco la stampante usb, quindi cat /var/log/messages e nn mi da niente... (da notare però che il device /dev/usb/lp0 viene creato...)

Ancora, ho installato samba sul pc fisso per condividere delle cartelle con win...

Posso usare lo stesso protocollo per condividere quelle cartelle con un'altra linux-box (in modo da nn dover installare anche nfs)???

Bo, basta per ora... 

Ciao a tutti!!!

[/code]

----------

## cerri

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Allora, inizio con qualcosa di facile.
> 
> -Come fare in modo che tutte le console abbiano abilitato da subito il Num Lock??
> 
> Poi
> ...

 

???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come ovviare?
> 
> -Con cdrdao do il seguente comando: 
> ...

 

Devi usare l'emulazione scsi attraverso il modulo ide-scsi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Parliamo invece di X...
> 
> Ho seguito l'how-to per l'installazione di x e XF86Config l'ho fatto tramite programmino...
> ...

 

Che glibc hai? Se le ultime (2.3.2) devi cambiarle perche' sono bacate.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla fine del topic aggiungerò il contenuto di XF86Config...
> 
> Poi, carico il modulo 'printer', attacco la stampante usb, quindi cat /var/log/messages e nn mi da niente... (da notare però che il device /dev/usb/lp0 viene creato...)

 

Se hai metalog, prima di fare qualche operazione fai kill -USR1 a metalog kernel, cosi' vedrai qc.

 *Quote:*   

> Ancora, ho installato samba sul pc fisso per condividere delle cartelle con win...
> 
> Posso usare lo stesso protocollo per condividere quelle cartelle con un'altra linux-box (in modo da nn dover installare anche nfs)???

 

Certo.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>   *Quote:*   ma in /dev nn esiste...  
> 
> ??? 
> 
> 

 

Nn capisco cosa nn capisci... Teoricamente in /dev dovrebbe esserci un device tipo scd peer i masterizzatori scsi, ma nn c'è...

 *Quote:*   

> Devi usare l'emulazione scsi attraverso il modulo ide-scsi. 

 

Bè, nn sono idiota...  :Smile:  C'è già...

 *Quote:*   

> Che glibc hai? Se le ultime (2.3.2) devi cambiarle perche' sono bacate. 
> 
> 

 

Come controllo??? E come downgrado???

 *Quote:*   

> Certo.

 

Scusi, sa che ore sono?? Sì...  :Smile: 

(era un esempio) Va bene, ma come??

----------

## cerri

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Nn capisco cosa nn capisci... Teoricamente in /dev dovrebbe esserci un device tipo scd peer i masterizzatori scsi, ma nn c'è...

 

Ma no! Quello che ti viene riconosciuto e' un device atapi, quindi in dev non c'e'. Per verificare, controlla l'esistenza di 

```
 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/
```

 *Quote:*   

> Bè, nn sono idiota...  C'è già...

 

Si, ma dipende se "sta funzionando". Ad esempio, se non utilizzi i moduli e hai compilato nel kernel sia ide-cd che scsi-cd, puoi avere parecchi problemi. Ti consiglio di usarli entrambi come moduli. Puoi verificare attraverso 

```
dmesg
```

 *Quote:*   

> Come controllo??? E come downgrado???

 

```
emerge -s glibc
```

Per fare il downgrade

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.1-r4.ebuild
```

 *Quote:*   

> Va bene, ma come??

 

Avevi chiesto se era possibile... Devi configurare il file samba.conf per creare una share (dai un'occhiata direttamente a quel file, ci sono degli esempi), dopodiche da Windows la monti come una normale share.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Avevi chiesto se era possibile... Devi configurare il file samba.conf per creare una share (dai un'occhiata direttamente a quel file, ci sono degli esempi), dopodiche da Windows la monti come una normale share.

 

Forse nn mi sono spiegato bene... 

Il problema nn è da linux a win (o viceversa), il mio problema sta nell'usare il protocollo smb per sharare cartelle da linux a linux...

(ti chiederai, a che scopo? perchè nn usi nfs, ftp, ssh o altro? Bè, perche smb ce l'ho bello che configurato e funzionante, mentre gli altri protocolli no... :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Il problema nn è da linux a win (o viceversa), il mio problema sta nell'usare il protocollo smb per sharare cartelle da linux a linux...

 

Beh... ma ti ho risposto! Devi configurare il file smb.conf (prima avevo detto samba.conf, sorry) per creare una share sulla tua macchina per essere montata da una macchina windows.

Se invece vuoi montare una share remota il comando e':

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=USERNAME //indirizzoip/share /mnt/point
```

Comunque, puoi aiutarti con 

```
man smb.conf
```

 e 

```
man smbmount
```

.

----------

## stefanonafets

GRAZIE!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

U'r welcome

----------

